# Is the Georgia meetup still active?



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Imade an account on meetup .com but i don't see any posts fpr 2009-is it over/?

I really want to attend one


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 27, 2009)

me too....are you in atlanta?


----------



## GeorgiaKen (May 21, 2009)

hey I'm in atlanta too, and I've been waiting to go to one along time.


----------



## GeorgiaKen (May 21, 2009)

Georgia People, Please show up!!


----------



## gamecock (Jul 30, 2009)

I just talked to the organizer of meetup.com John Wilson the other day about the group. He is a pretty neat guy. I was going to go to the last one they had at Varsity Jr's. I thought about creating one in South Carolina I just dont know if there are enough people that are interested. If I am off of work I will go to the next one!


----------

